# GetKVM_Ash back with yet another VPS brand



## drmike (Nov 19, 2013)

Folks may remember GetKVM_Ash and his last flipped brand: http://vpsboard.com/topic/1781-getkvm-acquired-by-bradler-krantz-co/

Well, as per a WHT offer, Ash is back with a new brand:

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1323724

The new brand is Virtual6.

Location is Kansas City.

Deal is IPV6-only for a bit less than same with dual IPv4/IPv6.


----------



## Francisco (Nov 19, 2013)

I'll give him this, it's a clean design. Not sure if it's a template or if he found someone to put it together.

Francisco


----------



## Mun (Nov 19, 2013)

Is there a reason we are suppose to dislike him??

Mun


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 19, 2013)

Just playing the devil's advocate here.

Technically part of being an entrepreneur is to have an exit plan.  It's possible Ash's exit plan was to sell it off to a larger brand allowing the specific brand (that was purchased) to grow with the new brand (purchased company).  

I mean this doesn't mean I'll go to his new brand or get service from him again, but it's a perfectly legitimate strategy they teach in business schools.  

I don't endorse this, but I find it a legitimate strategy.


----------



## 5n1p (Nov 19, 2013)

Francisco said:


> I'll give him this, it's a clean design. Not sure if it's a template or if he found someone to put it together.
> 
> 
> Francisco


 Its a template http://html5up.net/miniport/


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Nov 19, 2013)

Mun said:


> Is there a reason we are suppose to dislike him??
> 
> Mun


He's just one of the "(Public) I'm getting out of the game, later guys! *Sells business*" / "(Actual) Time to pump-n-dump another bunch of clients through a new brand to make a quick buck."



Francisco said:


> I'll give him this, it's a clean design. Not sure if it's a template or if he found someone to put it together.
> 
> 
> Francisco


At least it's not blatantly stolen from another provider this time.


----------



## Francisco (Nov 19, 2013)

Mun said:


> Is there a reason we are suppose to dislike him??
> 
> Mun


People aren't happy that he has sold both of his brands. The 1st was a rush out the door but he supposedly made promises that GetKVM would be his long term project and he was going no where.

While Urpad claimed that things weren't exactly on the up n' up with VMPORT, there has been no reports of anyone getting screwed or forced out of locations too much.

There *was* a story, though, that urpad was initially forcing all KVM users to OpenVZ. I'm not sure if that went through or if they stopped that.

Francisco


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 19, 2013)

Francisco said:


> The 1st was a rush out the door but he supposedly made promises that GetKVM would be his long term project and he was going no where.


And that is reason why I will not buy anything from him.

It is legitimate to sell his company but not after the pledge that it is a long term project.


----------



## Francisco (Nov 19, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> And that is reason why I will not buy anything from him.
> 
> It is legitimate to sell his company but not after the pledge that it is a long term project.


That's fair enough.

What I don't get is that when he sold GetKVM he made a comment that he was getting out of the industry and getting a proper paying job since he was tired of dealing with the crap the LE market brings... But it seems he dived back in?

Francisco


----------



## lv-matt (Nov 19, 2013)

drmike said:


> Folks may remember GetKVM_Ash and his last flipped brand: http://vpsboard.com/topic/1781-getkvm-acquired-by-bradler-krantz-co/
> 
> Well, as per a WHT offer, Ash is back with a new brand:
> 
> ...


You missed his last one with UK servers.

South Yorkshire IT, started offering VPS, stopped a few days / weeks ago. That brand lasted about a month.


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 19, 2013)

Francisco said:


> he made a comment that he was getting out of the industry and getting a proper paying job since he was tired of dealing with the crap the LE market brings... But it seems he dived back in?


Yup - he talks a dog off a meat truck.


----------



## Tactical (Nov 19, 2013)

LOL I'll go ahead and make him a offer for his clients since he going to sell them off in about a month! (Just a joke)


----------



## notFound (Nov 19, 2013)

lv-matt said:


> You missed his last one with UK servers.
> 
> South Yorkshire IT, started offering VPS, stopped a few days / weeks ago. That brand lasted about a month.


That was that stupid looking website (blog?) about how he got a bank loan for an E3. Someone showed me that and it was Ash's website.

EDIT: http://syitcouk.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/syit-secure-funding-for-xeon-v3-buildout.html is what I was referring to.

Honestly if I can afford a few Supermicro E3's them in the UK anyone can, what's the point of a bluddy loan/"funding" especially for a grown guy like him who supposedly has a dayjob.


----------



## javaj (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't get why poeple start a bunch of different brands selling the same thing.

I can see doing it for having a brand for a hosting website, vps website, dedicated servers etc.,

But just going out and starting different brands for the same service just doesn't any make sense to me.

Especially if your a one man show, how the hell do you keep track of them all.

Support tickets must be a bitch trying to remember: what the hell company am I now again?


----------



## trewq (Nov 19, 2013)

javaj said:


> I don't get why poeple start a bunch of different brands selling the same thing.
> 
> 
> I can see doing it for having a brand for a hosting website, vps website, dedicated servers etc.,
> ...


To try and get more of the market share quickly and to separate problems that may arise.


For example having multiple different coffee shops. Sure they all have the same thing but the atmosphere and target market are different. Diversification is the key to success.


----------



## javaj (Nov 19, 2013)

Ah, that makes sense I guess...

I  suppose in Ash's case, get one or two to a large enough size and sell them, while retaining the rest.


----------



## texteditor (Nov 19, 2013)

Francisco said:


> What I don't get is that when he sold GetKVM he made a comment that he was getting out of the industry and getting a proper paying job since he was tired of dealing with the crap the LE market brings... But it seems he dived back in?


...because he is a serial liar?


----------



## MannDude (Nov 19, 2013)

I thought it was pretty standard procedure in this industry that when you sell a company, you sign an agreement that you will not start a new company in X amount of time. Usually a year or more.


----------



## Francisco (Nov 19, 2013)

texteditor said:


> ...because he is a serial liar?


Or a super shit job market where he is?



MannDude said:


> I thought it was pretty standard procedure in this industry that when you sell a company, you sign an agreement that you will not start a new company in X amount of time. Usually a year or more.


As did I, assuming you didn't take their workforce into your own.

Francisco


----------



## concerto49 (Nov 19, 2013)

MannDude said:


> I thought it was pretty standard procedure in this industry that when you sell a company, you sign an agreement that you will not start a new company in X amount of time. Usually a year or more.


YDGH and BitAccel was started in a short time.

It's standard, meant to be anyway, except...


----------



## Francisco (Nov 19, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> YDGH and BitAccel was started in a short time.
> 
> It's standard, meant to be anyway, except...


I don't think that was the same kind of deal, though. I think..Corey? Was just a worker that later broke away to do his own thing. For a while he had to cancel/refund anyone that was identified as a YDGH customer from signing up with him.

Francisco


----------



## Erawan (Nov 20, 2013)

So, if this kind of business type, open a business, get popular, sell it later. Wait for another year, start another business, sell it again later, is accepted?

Well then, there would be another Dan Fry type, and this will born another successor of Dan Fry


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 5, 2013)

Francisco said:


> I don't think that was the same kind of deal, though. I think..Corey? Was just a worker that later broke away to do his own thing. For a while he had to cancel/refund anyone that was identified as a YDGH customer from signing up with him.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Hate to bring up an old post but...  just a clarification.

Corey sold YDGH to Webline.  He then started BitAccel.  But to keep Webline Services happy he agreed to not accept any previous VPS clients from YDGH for a year or something.

Source: I'm a colocation dedicated server owner with YDGH that was later transferred to Webline Services then had his service moved from Texas to New York City (not complaining actually, I really am happy with it).


----------



## drmike (Jan 14, 2014)

So.......

Ashley Hawkridge has shittanked another brand.

Virtual6 has ceased operations.



> We regret to inform you that due to unforseen legal circumstances, Virtual6 have ceased trading completely as of Tuesday the 14th of January.
> 
> Any payments made today (14th January 2014) will be refunded within the next 24 hours. Our hardware is paid for up until the 11th of February, we will leave everything online until the datacenter takes our servers down, no further payments will be required from you. Unfortunately our support system and public facing website will be disabled throughout this time. We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience caused and wish you all the best moving forward.
> 
> Best Regards, Virtual6.net


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 14, 2014)

Guess he couldn't find a buyer on this one before the bills piled in.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 15, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Guess he couldn't find a buyer on this one before the bills piled in.


I would have been more than happy to acquire Virtual6. Oh well.


----------



## drmike (Jan 15, 2014)

Guess I didn't pay attention to all of Ash co's... Was he ever a CC customer?


----------



## Jack (Jan 15, 2014)

drmike said:


> Guess I didn't pay attention to all of Ash co's... Was he ever a CC customer?


No pretty sure he posted his hate towards CC.


----------



## Francisco (Jan 15, 2014)

drmike said:


> Guess I didn't pay attention to all of Ash co's... Was he ever a CC customer?


I don't think so.

He spent a lot of time researching before he ever got back into the US market. He considered CC but never bit and was with someone in NJ.

Literally, it took him months before he had a pick in the US he wanted to go with.

Francisco


----------

